
Best free resources for learning Node.js - gordian
Let&#x27;s see em!
======
smilepet_26
These are some excellent resources for you to get started with node and free
too.

[http://howtonode.org](http://howtonode.org)

[http://nodejs.org/documentation/tutorials](http://nodejs.org/documentation/tutorials)

[http://nodetuts.com/](http://nodetuts.com/) (video tutorials)

[http://blog.modulus.io/absolute-beginners-guide-to-
nodejs](http://blog.modulus.io/absolute-beginners-guide-to-nodejs)

When you are done, look at this list of extensive node at Stackoverflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2353818/how-do-i-get-
star...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2353818/how-do-i-get-started-with-
node-js)

~~~
bnb
> [http://howtonode.org](http://howtonode.org)

Very infrequent updates. I was told that it shouldn't matter, but ran into
several problems immediately when I tried some of their tuts.

>
> [http://nodejs.org/documentation/tutorials](http://nodejs.org/documentation/tutorials)

Only lists NodeSchool. Why not just list NodeSchool?

> [http://nodetuts.com/](http://nodetuts.com/) (video tutorials)

Last updated a year and a half ago.

[http://blog.modulus.io/absolute-beginners-guide-to-
nodejs](http://blog.modulus.io/absolute-beginners-guide-to-nodejs)

So basic it's almost useless. It introduces you to including modules,
package.json, and callbacks, but if you want to actually go further, there's
not much help.

>When you are done, look at this list of extensive node at Stackoverflow:

>[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2353818/how-do-i-get-
star...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2353818/how-do-i-get-started-with-
node-js)

Pretty out of date as well.

OP: There's not a ton of resources for jumping into Node easily. The majority
of the ones I've found haven't worked for me--however, that could just be me,
not being an experienced programmer. I just took the Real Time Web with
Node.js course at CodeSchool, and it was pretty good. I learned a lot,
familiarized myself with certain modules and functions, and was able to come
out of it feeling positive about the experience. Highly suggested.

------
yoshiokatsuneo
I likes lessons on CodeSchool. [https://www.codeschool.com/courses/real-time-
web-with-node-j...](https://www.codeschool.com/courses/real-time-web-with-
node-js)

------
z1mm32m4n
Quick overview of the way Node works:
[http://www.nodebeginner.org](http://www.nodebeginner.org)

Great tutorial to get up and running with a web framework (Express), database
(MongoDB), and simple, functional app:
[http://cwbuecheler.com/web/tutorials/2013/node-express-
mongo...](http://cwbuecheler.com/web/tutorials/2013/node-express-mongo/)

I realize the title suggests free resources, but I've also found the $9.99
book Hands on Node.js to be very helpful.

------
lpinca
Maybe a bit out of topic but take a look at this
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-
nodejs](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-nodejs) and this
[http://nodeschool.io/](http://nodeschool.io/)

------
krrishd
If you're looking to use Node specifically for web development, I've found
[http://scotch.io](http://scotch.io) to be quite useful.

------
_RPM
The first thing to understand: Node.js is not a programming language. It is a
JavaScript platform.

